# CMHR website updated



## Marty (Jul 15, 2008)

CMHR website has now been updated with our newer horses and new pictures of them. THANK YOU MONA!!!!!!!

Our foster homers are working themselves so hard trying to get them clipped up and looking their best in hopes they will appeal to you.

Please take a really good close look. We have two sets of horses that would/could be matched driving sets.

One set is two aged geldings Ben and Sparky from Kansas that we are pretty sure were part of the 6 horse hitch there. They are feeling so much better now.

The other set of really good potential driving horses are Soldier and Snip who are incredibly matched in nearly every way. These boys are nice nice nice 4 year olds.

YES! We are looking for forever homes for all of them so if anyone catches your eye, do not respond HERE for further information on them. Not all our horses have problems so please check them all out.

Please contact us through the website at

www.chancesminihorserescue.org

Thank you so much.


----------



## Gini (Jul 16, 2008)

[SIZE=24pt]*AWESOME!!*[/SIZE]


----------

